# Rex-tropin hgh??



## cal_123 (Feb 9, 2014)

Anyone heard of this stuff pic attached


----------



## MBR (Feb 28, 2014)

cal_123 said:


> Anyone heard of this stuff pic attached
> 
> View attachment 114794


You've posted on the TRT board. Try posting in the Steroid Photos ''Collection of legitimate and counterfit products''. sub section of Steroid Information, As you will probably get more response.


----------



## jones105 (Apr 18, 2012)

my sauce has this,would be great to get some feed back on it


----------

